# Why is fishing better than sex ?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

Why Fishing is better than sex: 
1. You don't have to hide your Fishing magazines. 
2. It's perfectly acceptable to pay a professional to Fish with you once in a while. 
3. The Ten Commandments don't say anything about Fishing. 
4. If your partner takes pictures or videotapes of you Fishing in your Whaler, you don't have to worry about them showing up on the Internet if you become famous. 
5. Your Fishing partner doesn't get upset about people you fished with long ago. 
6. It's perfectly respectable to Fish with a total stranger. 
7. When you see a really good Fisher person, you don't have feel guilty about imagining the two of you Fishing in a Whaler together. 
8. If your regular Fishing partner isn't available, he/she won't object if you Fish with someone else. 
9. Nobody will ever tell you that you will go blind if you Fish by yourself. 
10. When dealing with a Fishing pro, you never have to wonder if they are really an undercover cop. 
11. You can have a Fishing calendar on your wall at the office, tell Fishing jokes, and invite coworkers to Fish with you without getting sued for harassment. 
12. There are no Fishing-transmitted diseases. 
13. If you want to watch Fishing on television, you don't have to subscribe to the Playboy channel. 
14. Nobody expects you to Fish with the same partner for the rest of your life. 
15. Nobody expects you to give up Fishing if your partner loses interest in it. 
16. Your Fishing partner will never say, "Not again? We just Fished last week! Is Fishing all you ever think about?"


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

:lol: ROTFLMAO


----------

